# Lionel # 350 Transfer table



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone here installed one of the Lionel # 350 Transfer tables? It looks like a neat way to organize a yard, just wondering what kind of reputation for reliability they have.


I saw one go for $120 new in the box on eBay, seemed like a pretty good price.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Anyone here installed one of the Lionel # 350 Transfer tables? It looks like a neat way to organize a yard, just wondering what kind of reputation for reliability they have.
> 
> 
> I saw one go for $120 new in the box on eBay, seemed like a pretty good price.



Was that for an old original 350?

You know they made more? $50 bucks new


http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...ywords=&CategoryID=529&RailLineID=&CatalogId=


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, that's for the transfer table extension, which adds two tracks. All that is is a large flat plate to extend the transfer table. If you look again, you'll find that their listing for the transfer table is $199. Also, it was last cataloged in 2001, it's no longer made. Here's the listing for the actual table: http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...6-14113&CategoryID=529&RailLineID=&CatalogId=


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, that's for the transfer table extension, which adds two tracks. All that is is a large flat plate to extend the transfer table. If you look again, you'll find that their listing for the transfer table is $199. Also, it was last cataloged in 2001, it's no longer made. Here's the listing for the actual table: http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...6-14113&CategoryID=529&RailLineID=&CatalogId=



whoops my mistake copied the wrong link.

Do you see what the original 350's are going for?

I read somewhere that the F-3's won't work on that table as they are to big.

Copy and paste,

 *350 Engine Transfer Table*  
The original 350 is as collectible as it is reliable. It slowly transfers a locomotive from one line to another parallel line. No transfer table is complete without a 350-75 extension. The only negative about the original 350 is that it is too short. It can't accommodate F-3 AAs or large steamer/tender combos. Re-issuing this accessory would provide a perfect opportunity to rectify that problem--make the platforms longer. It is not that complex. The 350 is two stamped steel platforms, a motor and a building. So if not all the original tooling is available, it shouldn't be prohibitive to create the new tooling needed.  
The original 350 Transfer Table currently sells for almost $500 in Like New condition. 




Maybe they addressed that problem with the new issued 350?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Dave Smith on the trains.com forum has a transfer table that he built. He has posted some video of it in operation. You might check with him re how he made his.
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking I'm not ready to actually make one! 

I did see what the originals go for, that's out of my league!


----------

